# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  طريقة استعادة حساب فيس بوك مسروق  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## احمد سامى

* كيفية استعادة حساب فيس بوك مخترق او مسروق او فى حالة نسيان كلمة السر*  *
سنتعلم الأن طريقة استعادة حساب الفيس بوك الذى تم اختراقه او سرقته  او حتى اذا نسيت كلمة السر الخاصة بك وذلك وفقاً للتحديثات الجديدة فى  الفيس بوك.*      *
فى حالة اختراق الحساب فإن اول خطوة يقوم بها السارق هي تغيير  الباسوورد Password وذلك ليمنعك من الدخول الى حسابك مجددا وهذا التصرف  متوقع جدا من السارق.* *في حين ان شركة فيس بوك قد ارسلت لك ايميلا على البريد الالكتروني الذي  سبق ان سجلت به في الفيس بوك تخبرك انك قد قمت بتغيير باسووردك.* *وكذلك تخبرك في الايميل ان عملية التغيير ان لم تكن تمت عن طريقك فعليك  ان تضغط على الرابط المرفق مع الايميل لكي تستعيد حسابك من السارق .* *طبعا مجرد ان تضغط على الرابط سوف تطلب منك ان تدخل كلمة مرور جديدة   تختلف عن السابقة التي كنت تستخدمها لان السارق يعلم بها وبغضون ثواني  معدودة تكون قد استعدت حسابك مجددا.*  **  *تحديث: فى حالة اختراق حساب الفيسبوك  والإيميل معا يجب ارسال طلب استعادة الحساب المفقود الى الدعم الفنى للفيس  بوك عن طريق الدخول على صفحة "الإبلاغ عن حساب مكشوف**" عن طريق هذا "الرابط" والضغط على كلمة "تم كشف حسابى"كما فى الصورة التاليه.*     *
بعد الضغط على كلمة تم كشف حسابى سوف تظهر لك صفحة كما فى الصورة التالية.*     *
افعل كما هو مطلوب فى الصورة واكتب بريدك الالكترونى المستخدم فى  حسابك او اسمك فى الحساب او رقم الهاتف الموجود فى حسابك على فيس بوك او  اسم المستخدم والذى يكون فى اخر رابط صفحتك الشخصية ثم اضغط على كلمة بحث.*     *بعد الضغط على كلمة "البحث" سوف تظهر لك هذه الصفحة كما فى الصورة التالية قم بادخال اى كلمة سر تتذكرها لحسابك ثم اضغط متابعة.*     **   *بعد كتابة اى كلمة سر تتذكرها والضغط على متابعة سوف تظهر لك صفحة  تسمى"اعادة تعيين كلمة السر" كما فى الصورة التالية وبها ثلاثة خيارات  لإعادة تعيين كلمة السر واستعادة حسابك,اما استخدام حسابك فى جوجل او  ايميلك المسجل به فى الفيسبوك او رقم هاتفك الموجود فى حسابك.*     *
طبعاً بريدك الالكترونى المسجل به فى الفيس بوك قد تم اختراقه فى  هذه الحالة يمكنك استخدام حسابك فى جوجل او رقم هاتفك لاعادة تعيين كلمة  السر,واذا قام المخترق بتغيير رقم الهاتف او لم تقم انت بتسجيل رقم هاتفك  فى حسابك ولا تمتلك حساب جوجل او لا يمكنك الوصول اليه فى هذه الحالة اضغط  على كلمة"لم يعد لديك الوصول الى هذا؟" الموجودة اسفل الخيارات الثلاثة كما  فى الصورة السابقة. 
بعد الضغط على كلمة* *"لم يعد لديك الوصول الى هذا؟" سوف تظهر لك صفحة جديدة تسمى "كيف يمكننا الاتصال بك؟"**كما  فى الصورة التالية سيطلب منك فيها ادخال بريد الكترونى او رقم هاتف جديد  وبعد ادخال البيانات اضغط على كلمة متابعة واتبع التعليمات حتى تستعيد  حسابك.*    *
بعد كتابة بياناتك سيتم اخبارك باختيار ثلاثة اصدقاء تثق فيهم حيث  سيرسل لهم الفيسبوك تعليمات استرجاع حسابك وستكون النافذة كالتالى من هذه  النافذة اضغط متابعة.*      *
بعد الضغط على متابعة ستظهر لك نافذة كالتالى اختر احد الأصدقاء  الموثوق فيهم ليتم ارسال بيانات استرجاع الحساب وسيكون الأختيار على ثلاث  مراحل فى كل مرحلة تختر صديق لكن يجب ان تختار اصدقاء موثوق بهم وبينك  وبينهم وسيلة اتصال اخرى غير الفيس بوك.*    *بعد اختيار الأصدقاء ستظهر لك نافذة كما  فى الصورة ادناه تخبرك بمراجعة الأصدقاء الذين سيتم ارسال الرموز وتعليمات  استرجاع حسابك ومن هذه النافذة اضغط "ارسال رموز الى الأصدقاء" او العودة  للخلف لتغيير الاصدقاء.*   *
ملحوظة عندما تصل الى اعادة تعيين كلمة السر ادخل كلمه غير الكلمه السابقة لأنها لن تقبل**.*  *
نسيان كلمة سر الفيس بوك: اما فى  حال نسيت الباسورد الخاص بك فاضغط على كلمة "نسيت كلمة السر؟" الموجودة  اسفل حقلى تسجيل الدخول كما فى الصورة التالية او استخدم هذا الرابط.*      *بعد الضغط على كلمة نسيت كلمة السر او الدخول على الرابط السابق سوف  تظهر لك صفحة كما فى الصورة التالية افعل كما هو مطلوب واكتب بريدك  الالكترونى المستخدم فى حسابك او اسمك فى الحساب او رقم الهاتف الموجود فى  حسابك على فيس بوك او اسم المستخدم والذى يكون فى اخر رابط صفحتك الشخصية  ويكون رقم او اسم قمت انت باختياره واذا لم تتذكره يمكن الاتصال بأحد  الأصدقاء للدخول على صفحتك واعطائك هذا الرقم او الأسم ويكون فى اخر رابط  بروفايلك لكن الأسهل ان تكتب رقم هاتفك او ايميلك المسجل به وبعد ادخال  البيانات اضغط على كلمة بحث.*  *
بعد كتابة البيانات والضغط على كلمة بحث سوف تظهر لك صفحة كما فى الصورة التالية.*   *
هذه الصفحة تعرض عليك ثلاثة خيارات لإعادة تعيين كلمة سر جديدة  لحسابك اما باستخدام حساب جوجل او استخدام البريد المسجل به فى الفيس بوك  او رقم الهاتف الموجود فى حسابك فى فيس بوك.*

----------

